
How to Throw Things Away Like a Grown Up - gerbilly
http://www.smaggle.com/how-to-throw-things-away-like-a-god-damn-grown-up/
======
yboris
Highly recommended: _The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up: The Japanese Art
of Decluttering and Organizing_ by Marie Kondō

It's a beautiful philosophy about keeping, discarding, and acquiring new
items.

